# My 3 year old just diagnosed!!



## Megan3012 (May 11, 2017)

Hi there. My 3 year old has just been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last month. I was wondering if anyone would know any local support groups. We are from belfast. Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 11, 2017)

Hello Megan, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Megan3012. Diabetes UK website has a search function for local support groups. I can't access on my phone, so if no one has supplied the link by tomorrow morning, when I can use laptop, I'll provide URL. Your hospital clinic may also have contact details for a support group, perhaps even a specialist group for parents of children with type 1 diabetes. If you would like any online support, please ask away in Parents section.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

Here you are!  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/

I couldn't look to see what's available - since I don't have a clue about NI postcodes.


----------



## Megan3012 (May 12, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Here you are!  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/
> 
> I couldn't look to see what's available - since I don't have a clue about NI postcodes.


Thank you very much. Need all the help and support i can get at the minute thank you


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2017)

Thanks @trophywench for providing the URL.
@Megan3012 - there's so much to get your head round with a child's diagnosis, both technical and emotional aspects, so you're right to seek all the support you can find. However, be kind to yourself - you won't get everything all perfect immediately. In fact, diabetes can still catch adults who've had it for years by surprise. So, doing OK is actually really good.


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2017)

There is also a separate group, called - believe it or not! LOL - Children with diabetes.  It's not a forum exactly, but another type of group where parents gather by computer.  Think they may also be on Facebook - but FB groups, you can't search for info anywhere near as well as a forum like this.  Make sure you access the UK part of it - cos it started in the USA and obviously things are different there.  http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

Also - JDRF - https://jdrf.org.uk/  Send for a (free) starter pack for her (and you) which includes Rufus Bear !
https://jdrf.org.uk/living-with-typ...eaflets/kidsac-pack-children-type-1-diabetes/

Also there's a MEGA helpful book again with a really apt title - 'Type 1 diabetes in babies, children and young adults' (or teenagers or teens, it's changed over the years) by Ragnar Hanas.  I'm not posting a Link for that cos it's been updated several times, not sure when the latest was published and don't want to send you to an earlier one.  Anyway - either from a bookshop if you have one fairly near you or Amazon, just search on there.

You ain't alone, Megan - so if ever you get an attack of The Glums (and I'm 100% sure you will - I used to say I was having another little attack of the 'Why Me?s') - for Heavens sake, if you can't do it anywhere else - come on here and get it off your chest.  Because we ALL 'get' it and there's no need to explain !

hey do get less - for an adult who has T1 themselves - but I daresay it's a lot worse for YOU.  So - here are some {{{Hugs}}} to be going on with, we all need them !


----------



## Megan3012 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you very much for all the information given. Yes it is very hard for me to adapt to all these changes. My daughter is 3. I also have a 4 year old son. 2 year old daughtee and a 1 year old son so it hasnt just affected me but the whole family which makes it harder i guess. But we have done ok so far like sje was only diagnosed last month so hopefully we can get her on the pump soon x


----------



## Ingressus (May 12, 2017)

Its awful isnt it i feel for you good luck im sure you will get through this, i hate it when kids get diagnosed i just dont know how i would cope if it was mine


----------



## Megan3012 (May 12, 2017)

It is hard. Trust me i would swap with her in a heartbeat but at least i have her home with us and shes still the wee girl that we all no and thats whats getting us through this


----------



## Bloden (May 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Megan. Sorry to hear about your little girl's diabetes. You've come to the right place for support and info.  Questions - I had loads of them when I first joined - fire away!


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

Hello Megan, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ive stared to reduce the amount of insulin my daughter is getting as she has had 2 hypos per day for the past 5 days. Can any1 please give me advice on this. She is 3 year old. Her exercise is the same everyday. Even at dinner times im still rounding down her insluin and still a hypo.. please help


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Welcome to the forum, Megan. Sorry to hear about your little girl's diabetes. You've come to the right place for support and info.  Questions - I had loads of them when I first joined - fire away!





Ive stared to reduce the amount of insulin my daughter is getting as she has had 2 hypos per day for the past 5 days. Can any1 please give me advice on this. She is 3 year old. Her exercise is the same everyday. Even at dinner times im still rounding down her insluin and still a hypo.. please help


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 11, 2017)

trophywench said:


> There is also a separate group, called - believe it or not! LOL - Children with diabetes.  It's not a forum exactly, but another type of group where parents gather by computer.  Think they may also be on Facebook - but FB groups, you can't search for info anywhere near as well as a forum like this.  Make sure you access the UK part of it - cos it started in the USA and obviously things are different there.  http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/
> 
> Also - JDRF - https://jdrf.org.uk/  Send for a (free) starter pack for her (and you) which includes Rufus Bear !
> https://jdrf.org.uk/living-with-typ...eaflets/kidsac-pack-children-type-1-diabetes/
> ...




Ive stared to reduce the amount of insulin my daughter is getting as she has had 2 hypos per day for the past 5 days. Can any1 please give me advice on this. She is 3 year old. Her exercise is the same everyday. Even at dinner times im still rounding down her insluin and still a hypo.. please help


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello Megan, and welcome to the forum.



Ive stared to reduce the amount of insulin my daughter is getting as she has had 2 hypos per day for the past 5 days. Can any1 please give me advice on this. She is 3 year old. Her exercise is the same everyday. Even at dinner times im still rounding down her insluin and still a hypo.. please help


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2017)

Are the hypos actually as a result of too much insulin for the food, or because her long-acting insulin dose is too great?

You need to contact your hospital team for specialist advice of course, but reducing the insulin is the way to go - so you've been doing the right thing, so don't worry about that.  Sounds like you need to reduce it even more to me!  Do you have half-unit pens - cos with a little child even more  than for adults, because of the smaller doses anyway - it's an essential if you can't get a pump yet.


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 12, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Are the hypos actually as a result of too much insulin for the food, or because her long-acting insulin dose is too great?
> 
> You need to contact your hospital team for specialist advice of course, but reducing the insulin is the way to go - so you've been doing the right thing, so don't worry about that.  Sounds like you need to reduce it even more to me!  Do you have half-unit pens - cos with a little child even more  than for adults, because of the smaller doses anyway - it's an essential if you can't get a pump yet.



I think its maybe both that are too high. She used to get 3 units at breakfast and now im only giving her 1? Her long acting insulin she gets a dinner time and that is only 1 unit too. Im really confused and we always eat the same foods. Yes the pens she uses goes up in halves and im always rounding down anyway. ???


----------



## Bloden (Jun 12, 2017)

You definitely need to speak to her medical team, Megan. How are you all coping otherwise?


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2017)

Your team will be used to this happening, and will be able to advise. Quite often someone newly diagnosed will go through what's known as the 'honeymoon period' where the pancreas stages a bit of a recovery, and produces some of its own insulin, before diminishing again.


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bloden said:


> You definitely need to speak to her medical team, Megan. How are you all coping otherwise?



We are coping ok. We are going to see the diabetes team this morning so hopefully they can advise me what to do or change her insulin intake for a while until blood glucose starts to rise again. Its so stressful when her blood level is at 15mmol the drops to 3.2mmol 1 hour later. I dont get it at all


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello to Megan.

You have picked the best place for advice, everyone here is top class.

Your D team will sort things out , the only way is up.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2017)

Megan3012 said:


> Hi there. My 3 year old has just been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last month. I was wondering if anyone would know any local support groups. We are from belfast. Thanks


Hello Megan. Sorry to here but you will learn every day. I was 3 in 1966 when diagnosed. You will have very hard days & some not so hard. I have never been unemployed in my life. Do your best & learn every day. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2017)

Hope by now you've had some proper answers Megan.

However expert any of us is in treating our own diabetes - have to say I wouldn't like to second guess the typical workings of a three years olds innards.  The psychology - Oh yes! - easy. (Only one of the grandkids children is under 3 now, so we have had a bit of practice LOL) But not their pancreases.

I read somewhere sometime, that a typical non diabetic adult's pancreas produces the equivalent of 10units of insulin a day.  Think how little a tiny child's must produce in comparison.  It's hardly going to be confidence inspiring for a parent with such a little person - when you know a mistake will have  more exaggerated effects than in a big one!

{{{Hugs}}} Megan.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 12, 2017)

Megan3012 said:


> We are coping ok. We are going to see the diabetes team this morning so hopefully they can advise me what to do or change her insulin intake for a while until blood glucose starts to rise again. Its so stressful when her blood level is at 15mmol the drops to 3.2mmol 1 hour later. I dont get it at all


Good luck with the appt this morning, Megan. I can't imagine how stressful it must be at the mo (I was dx aged 41, so totally different situation). Keep plugging away. It does get easier, honest.


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 12, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hope by now you've had some proper answers Megan.
> 
> However expert any of us is in treating our own diabetes - have to say I wouldn't like to second guess the typical workings of a three years olds innards.  The psychology - Oh yes! - easy. (Only one of the grandkids children is under 3 now, so we have had a bit of practice LOL) But not their pancreases.
> 
> ...



Hi there. We r not long home from the clinic. Doctor has increased her dinner ratio= less insulin and see how that goes for a few days. But i was already doing that so no difference there. My partner, 4 year old son and myself got blood taken today as part of trail net to see if we are going to develop diabetes. I also said about the mood swings and sweats that she is having and they said thats just part of it.

They said that i will soon notice when she is having a hypo??


----------



## h884 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Megan. I would definitely speak to your Diabetes Team.  If they operate as the do locally the Specilaist Paediatric DSN should be available for support.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2017)

Pls keep asking if "u" are not sure. We are not medically qualified but members know a fair bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2017)

Good luck finding a group in Belfast.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2017)

Well - you were right!  That's comforting anyway - just hadn't reduced it enough yet by the sounds of it.

Hypos - I don't know about kids - but my husband and my supervisor at work who sat opposite me - both said I get a certain set to my mouth when I'm low.  I can't tell you what it looks like cos I've never seen myself LOL - just had one of them telling me I needed to test my blood!

Sooooo I presume, like everything else you need to get used to - you'll get used to whatever she does however she does it - and may hopefully be able to ward em off before she drops very low.  I don't know cos I've never lived with a T1 !  Mood swings are very common with fluctuating BG - I had a RIGHT rant at the staff in a shop last Thursday about their equipment (computerised tills) not working properly - apparently they're old and 'Head Office' ignore them when they complain.  I did apologise of course - but anyway I thought I felt a bit odd, but not odd enough to have second thoughts about the rant which was in full swing by then LOL - when I tested I was in the high 2s.  Ooops.  Some get grumpy when too high - but I usually just want to be left alone to sleep.  Everyone is different.


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 12, 2017)

Its hard to tell when she has a hypo as yesterday after breakfast she wanted to go to sleep which i thought was strange as she has a nap after lunch not breakfast so i jumped to the meter and tested her blood and she was 3.1. Whereas after dinner that night she was running in the garden with her brother and sister and i just wanted to do a check and she was 3.8. So its gonna take me a while to notice them.

I also didnt know that im suppose to check her blood before a bath????

Only reason im asking is because after breakfast last week she was 7.9 so went for a bath, came down and checked her blood as she was grumpy and she was 2.9?? I couldnt have ran faster to the jelly babies.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2017)

Megan - when the body gets warmer it uses insulin more efficiently - ie needs less of it to do what it does.  This gets less apparent as we grow - but we have a hot tub and I can't stay in it much longer than 15 minutes for that very reason - I'll be hypo.  My T2 mate Jan is exactly the same as me.  I should think an adult in a hot tub is about the equivalent of a three year old in the bath.

If you anywhere a lot hotter than at home, she'll need less insulin too.  And less if you go somewhere cold or we have really cold weather - our body has to work harder whens its cold.  It's just one of those things you and we have to get used to adjusting for.  But anyway you'll get shedload of practice adjusting doses what with the growth hormones (cos they'll affect her levels) as will the female hormones as she nears puberty and from then on, till the menopause.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2017)

Well done for running for the jelly babies


----------



## Megan3012 (Jun 14, 2017)

I 


HOBIE said:


> Well done for running for the jelly babies



I find jelly babies are the best for fast acting sugar rather than her drinking 200ml of apple juice. Plus she thinks shes getting a sneaky treat lol


----------

